# Label for Murray Top-Hinge 18 space 125a Combo Panel



## kfm (Aug 13, 2016)

The label has fallen off this 125a, 18-space side-by-side top-hinge Murray meter socket/LC combo panel. 










Anybody have a photo or link to the label?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Are you talking about the info label or the directory? I have never had an inspector makes us install the info label on an existing panel.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe Siemens bought them so perhaps you can get one from them


----------



## kfm (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Dennis, yeah, info label. Not an inspector ask, just for my reference. I want to confirm which and how many stabs are notched without cutting power and pulling breakers.


----------

